# New public shooting complex coming to San Marcos!



## Griffin (Aug 2, 2006)

One of my best friends is opening a new outdoor public shooting complex in San Marcos! It will have rifle, pistol, shotgun, and archery ranges and is located about 5 miles south of the outlet mall. They closed on the land yesterday and 4 of us went to Range Safety Officer class today. The owner and all of the range officers are local firefighters or officers and are all passionate shooters. Breaking ground Monday and planing to open by October 1. "County Line Shooting Center." Picture and more info will come soon.


----------



## kanga69 (Mar 17, 2011)

They needed that around there!


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

Sounds great!


----------



## Griffin (Aug 2, 2006)

Made a lot of good progress in the past week, roads and office site are cleared. This week should bring a lot more progress with the temporary office arriving and 500yds of gravel start rolling in on Monday! Go check them out, great people doing great things!!

https://www.facebook.com/CountyLineShootingCenter?ref=nf

FYI: this all came about after the local 4H lost their trap range. They will have a new far better range this year!


----------



## GreatWhite4591 (Sep 7, 2005)

I'll be a frequent flyer there since we've moved to that area.


----------



## Griffin (Aug 2, 2006)

Awesome! We'll have to stay in touch. We are doing our best to get it up and running by October 1st.


----------



## sqwaby (Aug 4, 2005)

Any bass in that tank???


----------



## Griffin (Aug 2, 2006)

I'll know this weekend, we'll be pushing up the berms this weekend and fishing the tank. If it doesn't we might toss some in.

Roads are complete and look great! The website went up last night http://countylineshootingcenter.com/


----------



## Griffin (Aug 2, 2006)

Update: we got all the berms pushed up and looking sharp a couple months ago only to be stopped by some surprise permitting requirements by San Marcos due to some neighbor complaints. We've been fighting pretty hard but could use some help! It's amazing how much quicker angry people make calls and send letters than happy people! Here's a link to our post with some information. If anyone at all especially local to San Marcos/new braunfels would be willing to take a few minutes to write a supportive letter that would be very much appreciated and help a lot! Thanks 2cool! We will be opening one way or another as soon as possible!! New projection is mid November .




__ https://www.facebook.com/CountyLineShootingCenter/posts/164415830430047



Sorry for any spelling or grammar errors, posting from the cell phone.


----------



## Merc (Jun 28, 2012)

Letters on the way. So glad to have something going in that close to the house. Can't wait to check it out when I get back on the 15th, been in the AFG too long.


----------



## Griffin (Aug 2, 2006)

Where do you live Merc? Get with me when your back and I'll let you know dates and/or show you around.


----------



## Griffin (Aug 2, 2006)

Got the targets in today! I'll be doing a CPR and first aid class for all employees of the range this week, if any of you that live near by would like to get CPR certified let me know, I may have extra room in the class.


----------



## Colestaton (Apr 28, 2013)

Any idea on opening date? How many yards will the rifle range be?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Griffin (Aug 2, 2006)

Hopefully sometime later this month. We are still fighting hard! The neighbors have already filed a lawsuit against us. We have water and electric installed now. We poured the concrete for the shooting pads Wednesday.

The rifle range is 50 & 100 yards for now. We plan to open a 300 yard range in the future after we see what kind of customer base we have.


----------



## Griffin (Aug 2, 2006)

Finally!!!! We will be opening to the public Dec 28th @ 10am!!! Rifle, pistol, and bow ranges will be open. The shotgun fields are still a couple weeks out but will be ready soon. Hope to see some 2coolers out there!


----------



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

someone please confirm this. I was told this morning that this new range has been ordered closed down already. The rumor is that some houses a mile away are getting hit.

Any truth to this? i was planning on going there next month.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

The range the OP is talking about is currently open. The range that got closed due to other BS is in the Buda area.


----------



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

ROBOWADER said:


> The range the OP is talking about is currently open. The range that got closed due to other BS is in the Buda area.


Thanks for the info Robo.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

http://www.newsradioklbj.com/News/Story.aspx?ID=2111001

here is an article about the range in Buda...........


----------



## Griffin (Aug 2, 2006)

Yeah that's a tough deal, I can't say that I'm surprised though. I've heard they don't have safety officers and use cars for targets along with a lot of rapid fire all with short berms. All fun stuff, none of which is safe unfortunately.


----------

